# So Scared for My Boy



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

Nikko was diagnosed with an enlarged heart in May, 2010. We were managing it and he was fine, all was well until Saturday when he started coughing some, but some extra meds and he was ok. Same with Sunday morning. Sunday night, he suddenly, in the course of an hour, got really sick and my gut knew to call a cab. 

He's been in the ICU since, fighting to come out of heart failure. The vets are "cautiously optimistic" but I am an absolute wreck. Not only have I never gone through this, I've also lost my job a month ago and the relationship I thought would end in marriage ended recently too. 

I am so afraid of losing him that I almost feel guilty worrying about how I'm going to pay this vet bill because money is soooooo not the main worry here. 

I'm just at such a loss on all sides.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hugs and more Hugs and prayers. I am so sorry. Hang in there. keep us updated please. I am so worried for you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So very sorry to read this. You've been through some very stressful events recently. Many hugs and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Many thoughts and prayers to you now. It sounds really tough, but just hang in there. Wishing you the best :heart:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry  I'll be praying for your sweet baby to be okay. So sorry for the tough things happening right now I truly am. please keep us updated


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Praying for Nikko and especially for you to get through this with Nikko coming home. I am so sorry...please know that people care about you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for you and your precious Nikko.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More prayers for you and Nikko, I hope he is doing better by now. Hang in there.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this - praying that Nikko gets through this for you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured lots of prayers are going out for your little Nikko to pull thru this! I know you must be beside yourself with worry so prayers going out for you too!
Will be checking in for update and praying it will be a good one!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

prayin that your baby will recovery quickly to spend the holidays with you...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Any udates on Niko??*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for precious Nikko and you 
(hugs)


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

So sorry that you're going thru so much. You and Nikko are in my thoughts are prayers. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Update*

He has improved since I brought him in but not enough yet, so he's getting an echocardiogram today to find out if either the specifics of his heart that will lead to better and more specialized treatment so he can come home with a treatment plan... or it won't. 

I am so beyond terrified I don't even have the words. I've cried for the past 2 days and I can't sleep no matter how long I lie there. I can't even begin to comprehend the financial costs, but since I was just laid off a month ago and he's in the ICU after going into an ER, it will be large enough to prevent me for a while from going back to school for my doctorate the way I'd hoped to do in January. I don't care about any of it, I just want him.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh honey...I can't imagine how terrified you are of losing him. Keep praying!:grouphug:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

It's good to hear that he has improved some. I can't imagaine all the emotions and thoughts you're having, you must breathe and just take it one step at a time. 

I recall reading something about financial help for vet bills and found a few links listed in a previous thread by other members
IMOM Home
Help A Pet
Anyone else know of any organizations that may be able to help out?


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Praying for your strength and health be strong for your baby. He will come home and everything will be ok.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I pray everything will be alright.
hugs


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're going through this  Lots of love and prayers being sent your and Nikko's way :heart::hugging:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending prayers for both you and Nikko.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Nikko and for you too.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I truly can not imagine all that you are going through. Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

*update*

He started to compensated a little in his breathing so they are being more aggressive in the treatment. Said the next 3-4 hrs are critical in knowing whether he'll respond and we can go back to the plan of having an echo and hoping it shows us that he can be treated and managed from home, but if he doesn't improve or if he does and the echo shows too much damage...

I haven't stopped crying in 6 hrs, haven't slept in 2 days, it is hard to even breathe and when I -do- try to figure out how to function, the thought of the bills is terrible too. I am so overwhelmed right now, it's just so so much to handle and I am so incredibly afraid.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:

praying for the best for Nikko. I wish you well too :grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll keep you both in my prayers...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sending many prayers your way. My heart goes out to you. Losing a job and a special relationship is challenging enough to overcome. Now having the fear of losing your precious Nikko and wondering how you'll pay the vet bills has to be overwhelming. Hugs to you and kisses to Nikko.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way. Try to hang in there,hon.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this, and all the other challenges you've had to face lately.:smcry: I'm sending prayers to you and Nikko. Heart failure if a real seesaw. My mom went through it for a few years and would be in absolutely horrible shape, filled with fluid and then we would be able to control it with lasix and sometimes other meds and she would come out of it fine. You just will have to be very in tune with Nikko to try to keep it under control before he gets to the point he's at now. It's not easy but I'm hoping that this will be the outcome. Try to take deep breaths, take one step at a time and just concentrate on him getting better. The rest can wait. He needs your full attention, love and prayer and he needs his mommy well enough to take care of him. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry I wasn't able to respond earlier - I do hope that 2012 is a better year for you personally and professionally! We are hoping and praying for your little guy to pull through!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers for you and Nikko.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope he is doing better. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hugs!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear what you and your little boy are going through. My prayers are added for you both.

Do you mind my asking what were Nikko's symptoms when he was first diagnosed with an enlarged heart?


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

going to the ICU for an update and to see him. beside myself. can't breathe in my heart.



Crystal&Zoe, he was coughing/barking when he took deep breaths so I took him in and they x-rayed his chest, which led to a diagnosis.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Praying all is ok...sending positive vibes, crossing fingers too. 



munchkin1616 said:


> going to the ICU for an update and to see him. beside myself. can't breathe in my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal&Zoe, he was coughing/barking when he took deep breaths so I took him in and they x-rayed his chest, which led to a diagnosis.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

munchkin1616 said:


> going to the ICU for an update and to see him. beside myself. can't breathe in my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal&Zoe, he was coughing/barking when he took deep breaths so I took him in and they x-rayed his chest, which led to a diagnosis.


How old is he and what medicine is he on ? Has he had an ultra sound done ?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in to see how Nikko's doing. :grouphug:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Worried about Nikko just checking in seeing what was going on....still praying for you both


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am praying for Nikko and you. I sure hope he gets through it.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

You are very much in my prayers. How scary for you, with all the uncertainties that have come your way recently. Of course you worry about paying the vet bill-- that is totally normal and rational. Big hugs, and know that all the aunties here really do care. Please keep us posted.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

*update*

vet update: he improved big time from this morning's report and we're back on track for the plan we had 24 hrs ago. Tonight, he rests and we keep all treatments the same and hope he stays consistent and then tomorrow we continue the road to getting him home (weaning him off the oxygen, taking meds iv to orally, keeping him stable through all of that, and then discharging him home for me to continue his new med regimen). Tonight, we just hope he remains stable... and take things 12 hrs at a time.

I beyond appreciate every single kind comment, I'm surviving on them, every bit of what I have is with him.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Prayers are being answered...keep up your spirits, I am counting on your baby coming home to you. So glad to hear this good update!:chili:




munchkin1616 said:


> vet update: he improved big time from this morning's report and we're back on track for the plan we had 24 hrs ago. Tonight, he rests and we keep all treatments the same and hope he stays consistent and then tomorrow we continue the road to getting him home (weaning him off the oxygen, taking meds iv to orally, keeping him stable through all of that, and then discharging him home for me to continue his new med regimen). Tonight, we just hope he remains stable... and take things 12 hrs at a time.
> 
> I beyond appreciate every single kind comment, I'm surviving on them, every bit of what I have is with him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news! Praying that he had a quiet night and continues to improve!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sooo very happy to find the good news of improvement! Praying that all remains stable and that he will be home to you shortly!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You poor dear----I pray your baby finds recovery today & comes home to you! Sending love.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's great news, praying too that he is continues to do better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkin1616 said:


> vet update: he improved big time from this morning's report and we're back on track for the plan we had 24 hrs ago. Tonight, he rests and we keep all treatments the same and hope he stays consistent and then tomorrow we continue the road to getting him home (weaning him off the oxygen, taking meds iv to orally, keeping him stable through all of that, and then discharging him home for me to continue his new med regimen). Tonight, we just hope he remains stable... and take things 12 hrs at a time.
> 
> I beyond appreciate every single kind comment, I'm surviving on them, every bit of what I have is with him.


Good to hear this news. We'll just keep praying for and thinking about Nikko and that he'll be home soon with you. rayer: Hope today's a good day for him.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Good to hear this news. We'll just keep praying for and thinking about Nikko and that he'll be home soon with you. rayer: Hope today's a good day for him.



me too!
hugs and prayers


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

*update*

The vet just called... he did so well overnight that they began to wean him off oxygen earlier than was planned. He's now completely off oxygen and is doing so well that, if this continues, they'll let him come home. I have to call in 4ish hrs for an update but if he stays where he is, he'll get to come home. I am too afraid to be truly excited, I won't believe it until he's here, and I know that this is temporary (average life expectancy after this is 6-9 mos but that's only average), but every single second is worth it. 

So that's where I am now, 24 hrs ago the vet said I may well have to prepare to make a horrible decision and now he may come home today. 

I don't know what's happening in the Universe or religion or what but I am so so so cautiously optimistically grateful for every kind thought from each one of you. Will update in a few hrs when I get more info but will be checking here often.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Such good news. I do understand that every second you have with them is precious. Continued prayers that he continues to do well and you will have him home with you by this evening. He's trying to get better so he can be home with you for Christmas.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkin1616 said:


> The vet just called... he did so well overnight that they began to wean him off oxygen earlier than was planned. He's now completely off oxygen and is doing so well that, if this continues, they'll let him come home. I have to call in 4ish hrs for an update but if he stays where he is, he'll get to come home. I am too afraid to be truly excited, I won't believe it until he's here, and I know that this is temporary (average life expectancy after this is 6-9 mos but that's only average), but every single second is worth it.
> 
> So that's where I am now, 24 hrs ago the vet said I may well have to prepare to make a horrible decision and now he may come home today.
> 
> I don't know what's happening in the Universe or religion or what but I am so so so cautiously optimistically grateful for every kind thought from each one of you. Will update in a few hrs when I get more info but will be checking here often.


I'm so happy for you. I have tears rolling down my cheeks. Can I just ask what your first name is? It isn't on your avatar and it feels so impersonal in this thread not to know. It sounds like he's doing so much better and boy he must feel so much better. I'll keep praying that he comes home really soon. Best Christmas present ever!!! Take one day at a time. Also a suggestion - take a little pad of paper with you when you go to pick Nikko up. Write down any questions at home you might have and make notes about what you're told. You'll be so overwhelmed to have him back that you might miss some info. Or if you can take someone with you to pick him up that can help too. Just talking from experience. Fingers and paws crossed here. :hugging:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so happy for your good news. I hope he continues to get well and you can put this behind you. Prayers and hugs are still coming your way.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Came by to check on Nikko. Glad to see there is an improvement. Hoping he is home by Christmas.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So so happy for you! Every minute with your boy is a *blessing!!!*:chili:


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

*update*

no new update yet but I just wanted to thank you all again for every thought and every word... every ounce of my energy and strength has been given to him so any bit that any of you have shared has allowed me to keep going for another minute. for now, until the conversation this afternoon, I just sit and try not to want it too much now just in case the news isn't as good as I want... some type of trying to temper myself I guess, hard as it is too.

I know it may only seem like 30 seconds worth of typing a comment but it really is invaluable to me so thank you so many times thank you.

~Kryss


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy to hear he is doing better. My heart goes out to you with all your struggles. :grouphug: time for you to have some good news.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that your baby is doing better. I know how helpless you feel when your little one is ill . I'm praying for Nikko and you.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Update*

The vet just called, if everything continues as is, I can bring him home tonight. So more waiting but I may be able to sleep tonight with my pup, at home, where he belongs.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

good new to hear honey, hope all goes well....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

That is great news, will keep praying for a full recovery and peace for you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news. Hoping for even greater news tonight


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

munchkin1616 said:


> I may be able to sleep tonight with my pup, at home, where he belongs.


Oh, I sure hope so. You both will rest better. Best wishes!


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Update*

He is home and relaxing... the vet said the next 24 hrs are most critical for home care, then the next week, and then we should be pretty stable. He's on 3 meds, 2 2x/day and 1 4x/day, so I'm going to believe that the reason I lost my job is so that there are no barriers in taking care of him every second. 

He and I are both exhausted, though I may spend the night just watching him sleep and breathe. 

I'm just beside myself with gratitude for anything and anyone, everything and everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:I'm so happy for you. What a difference a day makes. I was kind of thinking the same thing that you wrote. Maybe you're supposed to be home to see him through this. So glad that you'll be able to take care of Nikko. Try to get some sleep tonight. I know you'll want to listen for his breathing but you need to be functioning tomorrow. I think you two have earned sleeping in. Have a wonderful evening and let us know how he does. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God he is home with you for both your sake..Praying that Nikki and you have a good night sleep and much needed rest..Bless you both Kathy xorayer:rayer:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh that is great news! Sleep well...tomorrows another day and you will need your rest.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

*update*

Slept on the floor last night with him since he can't sleep on the bed anymore (the meds make his bladder weak so accidents happen if he can't get to a pee pad within 3-5 seconds)... my body is exhausted, but I am making sure he gets his meds the exact minute the vet prescribed and am counting his breathing the way he told me to. On one hand, I wish I had a partner in this so I could really sleep and not worry about not hearing him need something, but on the other bigger hand, he's all mine and I get to do this for him. 

Also, the pillow I was using to sleep on is apparently no longer mine. I got up for 2 minutes to use the bathroom and seem to have lost my rights to said pillow. What a wonderful wonderful problem to have


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy he's home with you and praying things continue to go well for him!! 
Hope you get some needed rest ...both of you!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Wonderful news so glad ge is home  just in time for Christmas


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking of you and little Nikko today and praying he will continue to improve...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending up prayers for you & baby Nikko---keep us posted. We are here!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Just caught up with the thread and I am so happy to hear that Nicco is home! What an amazing Christmas gift! Sending prayers and good vibes your way!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am glad to hear he is home


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy that he's home with you.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Update*

I hope you all don't mind but I mentioned you in my professional blog, where I am the 2011 chosen blogger for an international professional magazine. 

Here is the link: The New Social Worker Online Blog: Online Friendships/Social Networking


lovelovelove to each and every one of you


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yay! He's home!! Hugs & more hugs!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

munchkin1616 said:


> I hope you all don't mind but I mentioned you in my professional blog, where I am the 2011 chosen blogger for an international professional magazine.
> 
> Here is the link: The New Social Worker Online Blog: Online Friendships/Social Networking
> 
> ...


I read your blog and shared it on Facebook. it is very true, I know that it is easier to write about things at times, than say them.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear he is home! You're a wonderful fluff mom, and my prayers will continue to go out for you and Nikko.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just read your link & agree totally! Good words.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so happy that Nikko's home :wub::wub: and hoping you are getting a little more rest. Nikko's still in my thoughts and I know that you'll be able to manage his condition. He must be so comforted by having you so close to him. Are you still sleeping on the floor? If so, I hope you've at least moved the mattress there so you can get some sleep. 
I just read your blog. Such true words and so happy that SM has helped you through this tough period. Who'd have thought the internet could be such a comfort as well as informative source? Well written blog too Keep us posted on Nikko and sending you hugs.:hugging:


----------

